# Any British mechanics moved to Spain?



## hunter38 (Jun 16, 2015)

Are there any vehicle technicians on here who have made the move from Britain to Spain that would be willing too give me some helpful insight and information?

Firstly i am 22 and about to complete my apprenticeship in Scotland. Currently work for a very large dealership chain but not a specific manufacturer so have worked on a variety of makes and models of cars and vans. I am hoping to do my MOT course soon (not relevant to Spain) and my air conditioning course. Unfortunately with it being a large dealership i have had little practice at doing larger jobs such as head gaskets, engine replacement etc but have a good knowledge of the workings of such jobs and would probably be able to do it given the chance. on the plus side i have been trained to work quickly to dealership times which would surely be an advantage. I don't speak Spanish yet but would be keen to learn if a move to Spain looked promising.

I love the idea of moving to Spain to work but it is hard to find any other experiences of people who have already made the move. Is it a good move to make? do you regret leaving the uk? Is finding work difficult? I have many questions i would like answers to so any discussion would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I can't think of any mechanics on the forum, but there was an enquiry fairly recently (if anyone can find the thread...)
I think you'd need to make contact directly with garages/ worshops which would mean coming over and doing the rounds. Now's a good time age wise and with your qualifications, although Spain's still feeling the recession. However, there are British customer based businesses, you might be lucky. Then again you might not... Just tread with caution


----------



## hunter38 (Jun 16, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I can't think of any mechanics on the forum, but there was an enquiry fairly recently (if anyone can find the thread...)
> I think you'd need to make contact directly with garages/ worshops which would mean coming over and doing the rounds. Now's a good time age wise and with your qualifications, although Spain's still feeling the recession. However, there are British customer based businesses, you might be lucky. Then again you might not... Just tread with caution


Yeah I plan on emailing some independent British owned garages, not necessarily for jobs straight away, but for their experiences of how they got to where they are and if they'd recommend it. Like i said i am just about to finish my apprenticeship so albeit i haven't been in the trade long (4 years), I am still young and haven't set up a life yet if you like. i am not a home owner, no kids, no wife etc so at this point in my life i have nothing to hold me back.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

hunter38 said:


> Yeah I plan on emailing some independent British owned garages, not necessarily for jobs straight away, but for their experiences of how they got to where they are and if they'd recommend it. Like i said i am just about to finish my apprenticeship so albeit i haven't been in the trade long (4 years), I am still young and haven't set up a life yet if you like. i am not a home owner, no kids, no wife etc so at this point in my life i have nothing to hold me back.


That's a good idea to ask people for their experiences. Hope you hear back from them. It's like I said that in many ways this is the right time for you to make a move. It's just that I'm not sure if Spain is ready for you to make the move!
You know, a lot of Spaniards your age are going to other countries looking for work, many to the UK and another favourite is Germany. Germany, although not as sunny as Spain, might be a good option for you, although I believe you have to speak German to really get anywhere.


----------



## hunter38 (Jun 16, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That's a good idea to ask people for their experiences. Hope you hear back from them. It's like I said that in many ways this is the right time for you to make a move. It's just that I'm not sure if Spain is ready for you to make the move!
> You know, a lot of Spaniards your age are going to other countries looking for work, many to the UK and another favourite is Germany. Germany, although not as sunny as Spain, might be a good option for you, although I believe you have to speak German to really get anywhere.


Spaniards coming to the UK?! Poor guys haha! I cant wait to get out of the UK! Poor weather, heavily taxed and not much to do in my free time, which isn't often due to all the overtime i need to do to keep pennies coming in. Mechanics are poorly paid everywhere so might as well be poor somewhere sunny haha! I have considered other countries but would like somewhere sunny and pretty like Spain. The likes of Australia and New Zealand would be great but they're just a bit far from home for me, would still like to visit family now and again and couldn't go the long haul flights.

Still have plenty of research to do but will wait and hear from some mechanics as that will probably help me the most right now. I'm under no misconception that the reality will likely be far different from the idyllic lifestyle i can imagine.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hunter38 said:


> Spaniards coming to the UK?! Poor guys haha! I cant wait to get out of the UK! Poor weather, heavily taxed and not much to do in my free time, which isn't often due to all the overtime i need to do to keep pennies coming in. Mechanics are poorly paid everywhere so might as well be poor somewhere sunny haha! I have considered other countries but would like somewhere sunny and pretty like Spain. The likes of Australia and New Zealand would be great but they're just a bit far from home for me, would still like to visit family now and again and couldn't go the long haul flights.
> 
> Still have plenty of research to do but will wait and hear from some mechanics as that will probably help me the most right now. I'm under no misconception that the reality will likely be far different from the idyllic lifestyle i can imagine.


Dont knock the UK, its a much easier country to live in than Spain. Having lived in both, I can see that now. And yes, due to the high unemployment in Spain, youngsters (and not so young people) are coming to the UK to find work. 

What you need to do is to go over, do some fact finding. Have a look on google, see where you would like to be and then go and have a good look around. Maybe email some garages and see what they have to say

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

hunter38 said:


> Spaniards coming to the UK?! Poor guys haha! I cant wait to get out of the UK! Poor weather, heavily taxed and not much to do in my free time, which isn't often due to all the overtime i need to do to keep pennies coming in. Mechanics are poorly paid everywhere so might as well be poor somewhere sunny haha! I have considered other countries but would like somewhere sunny and pretty like Spain. The likes of Australia and New Zealand would be great but they're just a bit far from home for me, would still like to visit family now and again and couldn't go the long haul flights.
> 
> Still have plenty of research to do but will wait and hear from some mechanics as that will probably help me the most right now. I'm under no misconception that the reality will likely be far different from the idyllic lifestyle i can imagine.


Yes, a lot!
Look at this


> Recent figures show the number of Spaniards registering for a National Insurance number in the UK shot up from just over 30,000 in 2011-12 to more than 45,500 last year – a jump of 50 per cent.
> Facing around 50 per cent youth unemployment at home, a significant group of expatriates now occupy jobs in Bristol's cafes, hotels, retail outlets and construction sites among many other places


Why many young people are leaving Spain for Bristol | Bristol Post

And this


> More than 51,000 Spanish workers registered with Britain's Social Security in 2013, an annual rise of over 36 percent and more than from any other country except Poland,


Spanish workers flock to UK in record numbers - The Local


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

hunter38 said:


> Spaniards coming to the UK?! Poor guys haha! I cant wait to get out of the UK! Poor weather, heavily taxed and not much to do in my free time, which isn't often due to all the overtime i need to do to keep pennies coming in. Mechanics are poorly paid everywhere so might as well be poor somewhere sunny haha! I have considered other countries but would like somewhere sunny and pretty like Spain. The likes of Australia and New Zealand would be great but they're just a bit far from home for me, would still like to visit family now and again and couldn't go the long haul flights.
> 
> Still have plenty of research to do but will wait and hear from some mechanics as that will probably help me the most right now. I'm under no misconception that the reality will likely be far different from the idyllic lifestyle i can imagine.


A lot of young people move away not only because they can't find the job they want here in Spain, but also because it's good to be adventurous while you're young, get fluent in another language, looks good on your CV etc.

OP, it sounds like you have your head screwed on. Do your research, get a bit of money saved up to last you a few months, then come over to test the waters. If you try and fail, at least you've tried while you don't have too many responsibilities. If you can keep the door open with your present employers in case you need to go back, or you are confident of finding something else quickly, so much the better.

I'm not a mechanic so can't tell you much about the job situation. However, people tend to keep their cars longer here, which must be good for mechanics.

Good luck!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Op,

You want to move to Spain but away from the bars of the resorts it's a country that functions using its own language. As you know, there are lots of Brits here so there are plenty of British-owned businesses that can and do offer non-Spanish speakers jobs. That said, without the language you're going to be restricted.

My advice, start learning now. If you're serious about this that should be sufficient motivation. You're young so if you put your mind to it, your brain should be ready to soak it up. I was chatting with a 25 year old Spanish guy the other day who has used only Duolingo.com and a language exchange site to find Skype partners. They're entirely free resources and by using them he's at intermediate level after just 7 months! So crack on, it'll certainly help 

The car industry as a whole is doing OK in Valencia. The Ford factory there has created about 1000 jobs this year and no doubt that has on knock-on effect for the supply chain. But without the language this is an area of the market that will remain closed to you.

Anyway, good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

... and don't forget that around Valencia you might need Valencian as well.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You might do well to consider getting some experience with the marques that are common here with a view to being qualified with Citroên/Peugeot or Nissan or ... so that you might stand a better chance with one of the main dealers in Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> You might do well to consider getting some experience with the marques that are common here with a view to being qualified with Citroên/Peugeot or Nissan or ... so that you might stand a better chance with one of the main dealers in Spain.


Round here Mercs and BMWs of ages varying from new and shiny to late twentieth century are most common round here, especially those old Merc E type saloons. 
I have never seen so many old but well-preserved vehicles anywhere before.
Or people, come to that


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Round here Mercs and BMWs of ages varying from new and shiny to late twentieth century are most common round here, especially those old Merc E type saloons.
> I have never seen so many old but well-preserved vehicles anywhere before.
> Or people, come to that


Around here there are more vehicles of all makes but mostly Citroên/Peugeot/Renault of the Berlingo/Partner/Kangoo variety (i.e.small MPVs) and the majority of any make or type are over 15 years old (they have the old style registration which changed to the new style 1st September 2000)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Around here there are more vehicles of all makes but mostly Citroên/Peugeot/Renault of the Berlingo/Partner/Kangoo variety (i.e.small MPVs) and the majority of any make or type are over 15 years old (they have the old style registration which changed to the new style 1st September 2000)


There's an interesting variety of vehicles round here...the old guys in from the campo tend to drive battered old 4x4s, then we get Bentley Continentals with Russian plates en route to/from Puerto Banus or Sotogrande.
The Arabs at the end of our road have a stable of posh cars, the most outstanding of which is a BMW 7 series in bright blue with gold wheels.
So discrete and tasteful...
Our old LRs are so covered in dust I can scarcely find the doors...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> There's an interesting variety of vehicles round here...the old guys in from the campo tend to drive battered old 4x4s, then we get Bentley Continentals with Russian plates en route to/from Puerto Banus or Sotogrande.
> The Arabs at the end of our road have a stable of posh cars, the most outstanding of which is a BMW 7 series in bright blue with gold wheels.
> So discrete and tasteful...
> Our old LRs are so covered in dust I can scarcely find the doors...


Class doesn't have to overstate its wealth with cheap flashy trinkets and shiny baubles.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

hunter38 said:


> Are there any vehicle technicians on here who have made the move from Britain to Spain that would be willing too give me some helpful insight and information?
> 
> Firstly i am 22 and about to complete my apprenticeship in Scotland. Currently work for a very large dealership chain but not a specific manufacturer so have worked on a variety of makes and models of cars and vans. I am hoping to do my MOT course soon (not relevant to Spain) and my air conditioning course. Unfortunately with it being a large dealership i have had little practice at doing larger jobs such as head gaskets, engine replacement etc but have a good knowledge of the workings of such jobs and would probably be able to do it given the chance. on the plus side i have been trained to work quickly to dealership times which would surely be an advantage. I don't speak Spanish yet but would be keen to learn if a move to Spain looked promising.
> 
> I love the idea of moving to Spain to work but it is hard to find any other experiences of people who have already made the move. Is it a good move to make? do you regret leaving the uk? Is finding work difficult? I have many questions i would like answers to so any discussion would be greatly appreciated!


Hello Hunter.
As you know a good mechanic is a good fault finder who knows how to fix it at the right price, so its a case of building up those skills & of course the tools.
Your market will be with the expats as that is what they want & need in the areas the vast bulk live, but by your own words you have a long way to go before then (head gasket)
For sure dealerships may well employ you if you have fluent Spanish ?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

VFR said:


> For sure dealerships may well employ you if you have fluent Spanish ?


When people come on this forum saying "I want to move to Spain and will do any job I can get" we often say that this is not realistic as there are far too many Spanish people who will do the same for less. But at least these people stand a chance of getting work in an English speaking environment (bars, restaurants or any other predominantly expat oriented services).

With something as specific as a mechanic, I think VFR's point about the language is crucial as any available job will almost certainly not be in an English speaking environment.

I also moved to Spain with a desire to continue with my own chosen career. That was in 2004 when jobs were easier to get, and yet I still spent 6 months unemployed, with zero income. Then gradually I worked my way up in my chosen industry, improved my Spanish to a professional level, and finally got into a position at a comparable level to the one I had left in the UK after about 5 years.

The level of Spanish was a key factor in all of this. I studied at evening school in the UK for 2 years (GCSE the first year and AS level the second year) but of course, this didn't teach me even enough to chat with people in a bar, let alone industry specific terms and vocabulary needed in a profession.

I am what I would call an "amateur mechanic" (I do not make my living from it and only work on my own vehicles in my spare time) but I can do head gaskets and engine rebuilds, and I have found that being part of an internet forum for classic cars has really helped me a lot with specialised vocabulary. Also joining a "real world" classic car club has given me a real inter-cultural social life! Many terms used in the automotive world on a day to day basis are not even found in Spanish - English dictionaries...


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Does anyone remember a TV series about a British garage in Marbella? Very large and busy and employed about ten other Brits.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Isobella said:


> Does anyone remember a TV series about a British garage in Marbella? Very large and busy and employed about ten other Brits.


I did not watch it and hence do not remember it, but it has been discussed on here before and a local member claimed that it has since closed down.

I obviously cannot vouch for the veracity of that of course, and I am sure that there must be some British owned mechanic's shops operating in expat areas, but I wouldn't imagine that they would be a very reliable or realistic sorce of official employment.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Overandout said:


> I did not watch it and hence do not remember it, but it has been discussed on here before and a local member claimed that it has since closed down.
> 
> I obviously cannot vouch for the veracity of that of course, and I am sure that there must be some British owned mechanic's shops operating in expat areas, but I wouldn't imagine that they would be a very reliable or realistic sorce of official employment.


There is one in my area, has been in business for at least 10 years. I don't know the guy who runs it, but I have seen several recommendations from people on forums who have used it and been happy with the service. It's called Talleres Simon and I believe they have a Facebook page.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Still seems to be around.

English Mobile Mechanics, Marbella, Costa del Sol, Spain - Car mechanics in Spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Still seems to be around.
> 
> English Mobile Mechanics, Marbella, Costa del Sol, Spain - Car mechanics in Spain


Well that one place to definitely get in contact with, if not for a job, to hear his story!
Hope the OP is still reading the thread.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Indeed, I stand corrected.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mobile mechanics obviously can't do big jobs unless of course they have access to ramps, hoists and other equipment. 
We owned a couple of medium-sized repairing garages in the UK, did everything, MOTs, bodywork, HGV repair and maintenance. Many people who call themselves 'mechanics' are really unqualified but enthusiastic amateurs or especially in main dealers, fitters, who have little if any diagnostic or repair experience.
The OP has a lot going for him in that he is actually undergoing a period of training as an apprentice and will at the end of the apprenticeship period have on-the-job experience as well as his 'papers'.
The big drawback is lack of Spanish language skills. 
I don't know the situation in Spain but my advice would be to avoid main dealerships as what is often required there are 'fitters' rather than mechanics, or 'vehicle technicians', as some like to be known nowadays.
We were an independent medium-sized operation employing skilled, qualified and experienced personnel, some qualified to carry out MOTs, others to work on HGVs. Our guys were extremely well-paid as it was difficult to find qualified people who were able to carry out the diverse work required.
I don't know if there are similar businesses in Spain but maybe there are professional bodies which can supply details of qualifications required, vacancies and so on.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Invariably a "fitter" is senior to and better qualified than a mere "mechanic".

Another thing that should be noted is that it is illegal to carry out work on motor vehicles either on the street or on driveways.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Invariably a "fitter" is senior to and better qualified than a mere "mechanic".
> 
> Another thing that should be noted is that it is illegal to carry out work on motor vehicles either on the street or on driveways.


I once saw a t-shirt that said something like 'Mechanics do it indoors with the windows open'. Now I understand. It was next to the shirts that said 'Rugby players do it with odd shaped balls' and 'Quakers do it in silence'.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Another thing that should be noted is that it is illegal to carry out work on motor vehicles either on the street or on driveways.


Although its true that some local bylaws prohibit repairs to cars in public spaces (Madrid for example), others have to rely on the effects of the repairs to prosecute. These are usually environmental issues like making the street dirty or contaminating land or waterways, that is why it can apply on private land.
But if you change your spark plugs on a private driveway, there is very little chance that you are committing an offence.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Invariably a "fitter" is senior to and better qualified than a mere "mechanic".
> 
> Another thing that should be noted is that it is illegal to carry out work on motor vehicles either on the street or on driveways.


Not so. A fitter 'fits'. Takes out, replaces, which of course is what much work consists of these days. 
We employed trained, experienced vehicle technicians who could diagnose and repair as well as remove and replace. We sent them on courses so they could keep up with the requirements of new rules and regulations as well as new technology.
Main dealers often sent work to us as they neither had the specialised equipment nor workers with the expertise to do some jobs.
They would of course charge customers main dealers' rates, always higher than ours.
Main dealerships are franchised. We were approached a couple of times and asked if we would be interested in becoming a 'main dealer' but we were not in the slightest interested in so doing.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> .... or 'vehicle technicians', as some like to be known nowadays


Having recently been told that the bloke behind the bar is a mixologist, vehicle technician seems like a modestly aggrandising tag


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

This is the owner of English mechanics what a lovely man.sorry to say I will stick to a Spanish garage.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

soulboy said:


> This is the owner of English mechanics what a lovely man.sorry to say I will stick to a Spanish garage.
> 
> https://youtu.be/nWnvEV-Gj5c
> 
> https://youtu.be/tqwNQC5GH4w


Mates of yours??  They are a rough-looking bunch. We only employed good-looking well-spoken guys Important if you want a better class of clientele, especially women..

Incidentally, I used a local Spanish garage but they closed. I now use a LR specialist.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Horlics said:


> Having recently been told that the bloke behind the bar is a mixologist, vehicle technician seems like a modestly aggrandising tag


I know. It's crazy. There are some very aggrandising job descriptions about, from the possibly apocryphal 'rodent trap operator' (aka rat catcher) to one we often see, 'nail technician'
As for 'barista'......


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I know. It's crazy. There are some very aggrandising job descriptions about, from the possibly apocryphal 'rodent trap operator' (aka rat catcher) to one we often see, 'nail technician'
> As for 'barista'......


When I worked for the trade union I had an office caretaker (lovely man) who was so sick of people getting stupid job titles of Head of this or that, he made himself a sign for his desk saying "Head of Basement Services" as that's where his cubbyhole was located. I loved it!

In another public sector job, I was once told I couldn't have a pay rise but they would give me a new job title in recognition of my excellent work. I told them where they could shove it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

As an Aircraft Electrical and Instrument *fitter*, I had about half a dozen mechanics under me


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Mates of yours??  They are a rough-looking bunch. We only employed good-looking well-spoken guys Important if you want a better class of clientele, especially women..
> 
> Incidentally, I used a local Spanish garage but they closed. I now use a LR specialist.


Sorry to see your eye sight is fading.Mind you with you nothing would surprise me.If you read the end of my post I said I used Spanish garages.Something I have done for 18 of the 20+ years that I have lived here so sorry to disappoint you Mary old girl no mates of mine.


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

OK, as a mechanic I'll chip in my tuppenceworth.

The OP is just coming to the end of an apprenticeship which will give a qualification at the end of it. So far so good... However, having worked everywhere from back street garages to main dealers in my career, and now at a fairly decent sized independent who tackle just about everything, I can say that guys at the end of their apprenticeships still have serious amounts to learn. If working in a main dealer in fact, from what I have seen, they get landed with lots of PDI's and services; the same jobs over and over again. They will get to see and get involved in bigger jobs such as head gaskets, clutches, engine strip downs and so on in college, but generally get little exposure to these in the workshop where they are working. It's the age old dilemma of the workshop manager not wanting a job [email protected] up by the newly qualified guy, so it takes ages for them to get the experience needed.

IMO, what is needed are technicians being trained with proper diagnosis skills. This needs a certain mindset in how the job is approached. Another problem is that many of the folk sent forward for apprenticeships aren't actually all that bright academically. This might have been ok 20 or 30 years ago, but no longer... Cars are computers on wheels these days.

My eyes were opened when I left the trade for a number of years and worked in manufacturing, on multi million dollar machines, and realised my skills were lacking, and much new learning was needed.

To the OP: think about how you will get on communicating on a technical level. You will either need to be fluent in Spanish, or be working in an English speaking garage, which limits your options right away. Also consider how you will cope working on cars in 30 odd degree heat for a good part of the year in many areas of Spain. Personally, I start to get ratty when it gets to 20 deg here, and you're in the middle of stripping down a wiring harness or pulling out a gearbox! It's one of the things that puts me off doing my job in Spain.... 

However, as a single person with no dependents, if you really want to give it a go, then I would say go for it, but be under no illusion that it will be a walk in the park. 

Also (this might go against normal thought process!), get yourself away from the main dealer for a coule of years and into a good independent garage, one that does lots of diagnostics, air con, etc... and get thrown in with those sorts of jobs on a daily basis and get your experience level up. Don't be stuck as the guy who's time is just out and still getting handed all the same jobs, with the occasional timing belt job maybe thrown at you when it's busy.

Best of luck if you do decide on the move.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveScot said:


> OK, as a mechanic I'll chip in my tuppenceworth.
> 
> The OP is just coming to the end of an apprenticeship which will give a qualification at the end of it. So far so good... However, having worked everywhere from back street garages to main dealers in my career, and now at a fairly decent sized independent who tackle just about everything, I can say that guys at the end of their apprenticeships still have serious amounts to learn. If working in a main dealer in fact, from what I have seen, they get landed with lots of PDI's and services; the same jobs over and over again. They will get to see and get involved in bigger jobs such as head gaskets, clutches, engine strip downs and so on in college, but generally get little exposure to these in the workshop where they are working. It's the age old dilemma of the workshop manager not wanting a job [email protected]llsed up by the newly qualified guy, so it takes ages for them to get the experience needed.
> 
> ...


You know what you are talking about. What you say is exactly what we experienced in our years in the 'respectable' motor trade as a medium-sized independent garage.
We owned repairing garages, medium-sized, twenty-five or so employees and at one time four apprentices. Our trade comprised everything on four wheels or two but the main earner was the HGV repair and maintenance workshops. The branch which dealt in HGVs had enormous workshops to accommodate the biggest truck on the road and we had lucrative contracts with companies such as Railtrack, Parcelforce, Hanson, TNT. We had to have fully qualified mechanics with clean HGV licences and frequent training courses were required to keep up with new technologies and new regulations. These were expensive as they nearly always required overnight stays.
Our other branch, the 'clean' side, dealt with 'ordinary' cars and we did everything, MOTs, bodywork, even 'pimp my ride' stuff.
As you say, our guys did every repair job imaginable. They were qualified, experienced, smart, wore uniform, were well=paid and we had rules: no smoking in the workshop, no foul language within earshot of customers (hard to enforce, that one). We tried to maintain our image as a clean, smart, efficient yet affordable service, one which women could use without worrying about getting oil on their clothes from our waiting room chairs. 
You are right about the quality of apprentices too. I think that reflects a general decline in standards. We had one lad we had to sack for smoking marijuana in the workshop, can you believe....
Our big problem was 'image'. When asked about our line of business we said 'Respectable motor trade'. As I'm sure you are aware, the image amongst some people is of unqualified backstreet hole-in-the -wall rip=off merchants, like the ones in the video SB posted. The fact it was posted reflects this view and is really an insult to genuine people such as yourself.
We packed up over ten years ago when we left the UK. As you say, cars are fast becoming computers on wheels and new cars are being sold with previously unthinkable warranties. Looking back, it was an interesting experience, working in a field we would never have dreamed of finding ourselves in, especially as we are both female and you can imagine the reaction of some clients on discovering the 'woman in the office' was in fact the owner and MD.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

soulboy said:


> Sorry to see your eye sight is fading.Mind you with you nothing would surprise me.If you read the end of my post I said I used Spanish garages.Something I have done for 18 of the 20+ years that I have lived here so sorry to disappoint you Mary old girl no mates of mine.


And if you had read mine you would have noticed that I used a local Spanish garage which closed and now use a LR specialist owned by an absentee British owner who employs Spanish and British workers.
Is your memory fading, btw? You often tell us you've lived in Spain for twenty-six years...now it's eighteen to twenty. Not that it matters, really.

But I've noticed that some people seem to think length of time spent in a country qualifies for some special depth of knowledge and understanding. Yet I've met people who have lived here for thirty years or more who seem to know very little of the country apart from what goes on in their small circle, even the fluent Spanish speakers. Many people who post here have been in Spain for a decade or less but clearly can be seen to have understanding and knowledge of the people and country and what makes it tick. After all, you have the same brain and intuition you brought with you, giving allowances for the ageing process.

And yes, my eyes aren't good although better than before after my ops. But believe me, everything else functions


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> And if you had read mine you would have noticed that I used a local Spanish garage which closed and now use a LR specialist owned by an absentee British owner who employs Spanish and British workers.
> Is your memory fading, btw? You often tell us you've lived in Spain for twenty-six years...now it's eighteen to twenty. Not that it matters, really.
> 
> But I've noticed that some people seem to think length of time spent in a country qualifies for some special depth of knowledge and understanding. Yet I've met people who have lived here for thirty years or more who seem to know very little of the country apart from what goes on in their small circle, even the fluent Spanish speakers. Many people who post here have been in Spain for a decade or less but clearly can be seen to have understanding and knowledge of the people and country and what makes it tick. After all, you have the same brain and intuition you brought with you, giving allowances for the ageing process.
> ...


Yes your eyesight has definitely gone.You show me one post where I said I have lived in Spain for 26years or one post where I have said 18 to 20.Mind you I enjoy your posts it makes me realize how lucky I am not to live on the coast they are good for a laugh if nothing else.And yes I do have a depth of knowledge of living here otherwise I wouldn't be here now although certain aspects of living in Spain I have no knowledge of at all and that's why I won't comment on threads.Have a nice day.Anybody who reads this I would love you to point me in the right direction to a post where I have said that I have lived here for 26years.Just shows the fabrications of some people.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

soulboy said:


> Yes your eyesight has definitely gone.You show me one post where I said I have lived in Spain for 26years or one post where I have said 18 to 20.Mind you I enjoy your posts it makes me realize how lucky I am not to live on the coast they are good for a laugh if nothing else.


t 
You really should take life easier,, SB. Don't get wound up so easily. If I can spread laughter and happiness, that's good, don't you think? Shouldn't we all try in one way or another?

Don't worry, it's quite safe to visit the coasts - all of them, in fact, from Brava to Luz....There you will find - apart from me - many diverse and interesting people of all backgrounds and nationalities, some tattooed beer guzzlers, some refined former academics. Some content, some embittered by unfortunate experiences, personal or business misfortunes. I thought you said you once lived on the coast, I may of course be wrong. But if you did, you will know that already.

Just like the inland towns and villages, in fact. 

Off to meet friends and enjoy a coffee and, hopefully, to spread laughter and happiness. Spain is no place to be miserable or bitter about life, for those of us lucky to be in good health with no other worries, that goes without saying.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> t
> You really should take life easier,, SB. Don't get wound up so easily. If I can spread laughter and happiness, that's good, don't you think? Shouldn't we all try in one way or another?
> 
> Don't worry, it's quite safe to visit the coasts - all of them, in fact, from Brava to Luz....There you will find - apart from me - many diverse and interesting people of all backgrounds and nationalities, some tattooed beer guzzlers, some refined former academics. Some content, some embittered by unfortunate experiences, personal or business misfortunes. I thought you said you once lived on the coast, I may of course be wrong. But if you did, you will know that already.
> ...


Don't forget to find the post where I said 26years and show it to me.Hate people to think that you are telling lies and embroidering the truth.Mind you what's new with you.

Sincere apologies to the OP and if you do come here hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## hunter38 (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow thanks for all the replies! Had builders in the past few days so haven't had a chance to get on here. Plenty to consider here!


----------



## hunter38 (Jun 16, 2015)

SteveScot said:


> OK, as a mechanic I'll chip in my tuppenceworth.
> 
> The OP is just coming to the end of an apprenticeship which will give a qualification at the end of it. So far so good... However, having worked everywhere from back street garages to main dealers in my career, and now at a fairly decent sized independent who tackle just about everything, I can say that guys at the end of their apprenticeships still have serious amounts to learn. If working in a main dealer in fact, from what I have seen, they get landed with lots of PDI's and services; the same jobs over and over again. They will get to see and get involved in bigger jobs such as head gaskets, clutches, engine strip downs and so on in college, but generally get little exposure to these in the workshop where they are working. It's the age old dilemma of the workshop manager not wanting a job [email protected] up by the newly qualified guy, so it takes ages for them to get the experience needed.
> 
> ...



Yep! pretty much sums up my life right now! plenty PDI's and services, all I seem to be doing these days! And i know exactly what you mean by the state of some apprentices these days, difference with me is I actually did really well at school, got good grades etc. but I always planned on going into the motor trade after school. So at least i have that in my favour too. I'm now at the point where i need to choose either independents or manufacturer. Pros and cons to both.

If i were to make the move to spain, even if i was fluent in Spanish, id still prefer a british owned garage. Obviously that would mean looking around the more expaty areas where everyone moves to. Yes it would limit my options but even the british owned garages will need new mechanics at some point.

You say the heat puts you off doing your job in Spain, are you working out there or are you still in Scotland?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

SteveScot said:


> OK, as a mechanic I'll chip in my tuppenceworth.
> 
> To the OP: think about how you will get on communicating on a technical level. You will either need to be fluent in Spanish, or be working in an English speaking garage, which limits your options right away. Also consider how you will cope working on cars in 30 odd degree heat for a good part of the year in many areas of Spain. Personally, I start to get ratty when it gets to 20 deg here, and you're in the middle of stripping down a wiring harness or pulling out a gearbox! It's one of the things that puts me off doing my job in Spain....


*How many times do I have to tell you guys *- if your looking for the *Cool side of Spain* - that is an area, with average all round temperatures and climate that could be a mirror image of England.
Head for Asturias . . . . . 
It also boasts several sandy beaches and a Surfing scene that rivals Bondi Beach,
as well as several areas of outstanding natural beauty - eg the Pico's de Europe.

*If you can't stand the Heat . . . . . . . *

*COME TO ASTURIAS !!!*


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> *How many times do I have to tell you guys *- if your looking for the *Cool side of Spain* - that is an area, with average all round temperatures and climate that could be a mirror image of England.
> Head for Asturias . . . . .
> It also boasts several sandy beaches and a Surfing scene that rivals Bondi Beach,
> as well as several areas of outstanding natural beauty - eg the Pico's de Europe.
> ...


I will very likely retire to Asturias.
However, the OP and many others want to live in a place with a large number of British people living there, to the extent that there are British businesses and that's not something you're going to find in Asturias, even though there are of course British people living there


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I will very likely retire to Asturias.
> However, the OP and many others want to live in a place with a large number of British people living there, to the extent that there are British businesses and that's not something you're going to find in Asturias, even though there are of course British people living there


True but it amazes me - the number of people who want to try a new way of life,
in a new country like Spain - with a new language, new people, etc, etc but want to 
cacoon themselve's ( for want of a better word ) in a British Expat ghetto. 
Where no doubt they will be better off in familiar surroundings like Gibraltar, if it
wasn't for it being so small, compact and expensive.

Anyway just an observation that's best discussed in another thread other than
this one.


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

Williams2 said:


> *How many times do I have to tell you guys *- if your looking for the *Cool side of Spain* - that is an area, with average all round temperatures and climate that could be a mirror image of England.
> Head for Asturias . . . . .
> It also boasts several sandy beaches and a Surfing scene that rivals Bondi Beach,
> as well as several areas of outstanding natural beauty - eg the Pico's de Europe.
> ...


I like the climate in the Costa Blanca... maybe just less so for working in, but that wasn't my plan anyway....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveScot said:


> I like the climate in the Costa Blanca... maybe just less so for working in, but that wasn't my plan anyway....


The climate can be grim in the winter too. Windy, torrential rain and cold 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> The climate can be grim in the winter too. Windy, torrential rain and cold
> 
> Jo xxx


what we wouldn't give for some rain - I think it's getting on for two years since we had any 'proper' rain


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

jojo said:


> The climate can be grim in the winter too. Windy, torrential rain and cold
> 
> Jo xxx


Honestly... try living in the west of Scotland. You have no idea how grim it is regularly. Today in what is supposed to be 'summer', we had torrential rain for about an hour. 

I head out to my house just to the South of Alicante every January and March, and am usually able to wander around in jeans and T shirt. I'll take that over Glasgow any day lol...


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

hunter38 said:


> You say the heat puts you off doing your job in Spain, are you working out there or are you still in Scotland?


No, still in Scotland. Often mulling over the move over, but haven't taken the plunge as yet! Responsibilities (daughter going into college this year) have to be seen to first...


----------

